# No On30 Diesel Engines?



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I find new Bachmann On30 steam engines, but no new diesel engines. Is this true? If so, any vintage diesel out there? I cannot find any vintage on ebay.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I know they always had a small gas powered critter type and a 50 ton center cab. Also alot of kitbash opportunities with HO power.

Check Micro Mark, they often had some online sales.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Go on the bachmann parts site and find the model number of something you want, then search for bachmann #model#. You may find something at one of the sites or ebay.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

On30 is -fairly- new, so I don't think it will show as 'vintage'..
I don't remember seeing diesels, but that doesn't mean there aren't any ? 

The only one I have is a steam Porter .., Bachmann with DCC and sound


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As I said in the other thread, On30 is going to be a lot harder to find what you're looking for than either O or HO. You have to gauge your expectations a bit differently when you go with a less popular scale.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> As I said in the other thread, On30 is going to be a lot harder to find what you're looking for than either O or HO. You have to gauge your expectations a bit differently when you go with a less popular scale.


Yes you are right. I can go with steam engine and older style cars. I will use an electric trolley engine on the second track. I just have to rid the new Porsche mini van & BMW car and get a early 1900s car or perhaps a few horses for the older vintage set up with the steam engine.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Bachmann's online store shows 4 different versions of a Whitcomb 50-ton center cab with DCC.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

GNfan said:


> Bachmann's online store shows 4 different versions of a Whitcomb 50-ton center cab with DCC.


Errrr, that is the ugliest train engine I ever seen. I will go with steam engine models.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I've never paid much attention to the diesel engines. As John said, the market is smaller for 0n30. I think Bachmann just released the new catalog, have a look at that, but I would expect they would have the stuff on the website, but maybe it hasn't been updated yet.

ADDED: Nope. Looks like On30 is more or less steamers/logging.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe I've missed some history, but wasn't nearly all of the narrow gauge railroads replaced by standard gauges decades before the first diesel was ever built? I mean sure, some narrow gauge has survived, we have two running 36" railroads near Denver in the Rockies, but even the *idea* of a diesel running on narrow gauge seems completely alien to me.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

besides a whole lot of steamers [475 on ebay], i found a few diesel locomotives ..
some were 0-6-0 style, small cab, some were boxcab style, most were the 50ton center cab style , a few were streetcars, but not a whole bunch of diesels


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

_"but even the *idea* of a diesel running on narrow gauge seems completely alien to me."_

White Pass & Yukon?










A couple more (images won't post):
http://www.vistadome.com/alaska2004/wpy03.jpg

http://www.canbush.com/whitepass/114.jpg


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Maybe I've missed some history, but wasn't nearly all of the narrow gauge railroads replaced by standard gauges decades before the first diesel was ever built? I mean sure, some narrow gauge has survived, we have two running 36" railroads near Denver in the Rockies, but even the *idea* of a diesel running on narrow gauge seems completely alien to me.


That's a good point, never thought about it like that.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

I agree in general that domestic narrow gauge was mostly an all-steam affair. The one big standout that proves the rule is the White Pass and Yukon, which was all diesel during its last few decades as a common carrier. There are, or have been, a number of industrial operations that dieselized, especially steel plants. The EBT was approached a couple of times in the early '50's by diesel salespeople, but ultimately shut down. I suspect the D&RGW was also approached, but probably felt that spending money on an operation they intended to abandon was not worth it.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I never thought about what is important to follow real old narrow scale railroads. No real diesels on real train narrow gauge with that one exception.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Maybe not diesel but why not gas? You'll have to do some scratch building but could use HO scale mechanisms. I believe that AMH's 4 wheel diesel is more closer to O scale than HO. I have an Athearn SW1500 on the workbench that is being converted to two-foot gauge in 1/35 scale (still runs on 16.5mm gauge track). A new cab and changing out some details. Also battery powered.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Espee's Keeler Branch in Owens Valley ran a diesel in its final years. "Little Giant" #1: http://owensvalleyhistory.com/carson_n_colorado/dennis_burke04_spng_diesel01.jpg


----------



## D. L. Hemmingway (11 mo ago)

I know now in 2022 that Bachmann markets a model of the Whitcomb center cab in On30. I though have the frames and works for 2 Athern SW-1500s the shells were in the blue and yellow freight livery that the AT&SF used before the merger with or acquisition of the BN. What I am wondering are there after market shells that fit the Athern SW-1500 frame for a larger On30 diesel than the Whitcomb Center Car?


----------

